#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Gezocht, (vrouwlijke)allochtonen die als Hypotheekadviseur bij een bank willen werken

## manarmanal

Altijd al bij een van de grootste banken van Nederland willen werken als Hypotheekadviseur???

Als je aan onderstaand profiel voldoet stuur me dan een e-mailtje met je CV als je graag een carriere bij de bank wilt beginnen.



Profiel 
Je hebt een goede vooropleiding gedaan, je staat aan het begin van je loopbaan. Naast je studie heb je al ervaring opgedaan in stageperioden, commercile nevenactiviteiten of een eerste startfunctie. Het bedrijfsleven trekt je en commercie is geen vies woord Je voelt dat je klaar bent voor meer, maar welke kant ga je op?



Voorstel
Wij willen je een voorstel doen om eens goed over na te denken. Op korte termijn starten wij met een integraal opleidingstraject tot hypotheekadviseur  na de basisopleiding zul je door inzet op detacheringsbasis, met continue begeleiding en coaching, bij verschillende Rabobanken versneld ervaring opdoen. 



Wat bieden we?
Een vakgerichte opleiding waarin je alle benodigde diplomas en certificaten behaalt die noodzakelijk zijn om je (nieuwe) vak uit te mogen en kunnen oefenen. Nog belangrijker: een uitdagende en gedegen commercile training waarin je jezelf leert kennen en verbeteren en je thuis wordt gemaakt in de cultuur, systemen en processen van de bank. Bij aanvang van de opleiding krijg je een startsalaris, dus niet pas na afloop!

De opleiding omvat een voorbereidend zelfstudiedeel (met begeleiding), een intensieve 4 wekelijke full-time externe opleidingsperiode en wordt afgesloten met een stageperiode. 
Daarna start een duaal traject (werken / studeren) van 9-10 maanden, zodat aanvullende opleidingen in overzienbare blokken n je praktijkervaring jouw inschrijving bij het SEH mogelijk maken  je bent dan SEH-gecertificeerd hypotheekadviseur.

Als je de opleiding hebt afgerond dan wacht er een baan op je waarin je jezelf verder kunt ontwikkelen en kunt doorgroeien tot Dat heb je grotendeels zelf in de hand.
Vanzelfsprekend verstrekken wij je de tools om je studie en werk goed te kunnen uitvoeren, zoals een laptop en een auto.

Wat vragen we?
Allereerst: commitment. In ruil voor de kansen die je krijgt verwachten we 100% inzet van jou terug te krijgen. Het zal niet eenvoudig worden. Een pittige en zeer gevarieerde opleiding met meerdere toetsmomenten, gevolgd door een examen. Haal je dat niet, dan val je af. Haal je het wel, lees dan nogmaals goed het laatste gedeelte onder het kopje wat bieden we? .

Wie zoeken we?
Afgestudeerde HBOers die feeling voor commercie hebben en dat bewezen hebben door de afgelopen jaren niet stil te hebben gezeten. Een studie in de commercile richting (bijvoorbeeld CE) geeft je een voorsprong maar nog belangrijker is het hoe jij in elkaar steekt. Als je het in je hebt om een goede adviseur te worden die gedegen kan verkopen maar je bent daar zelf nog niet helemaal van overtuigd, dan krijgen wij dat wel uit je! 

DUS LIJKT HET JE WAT? MAIL ME DAN!!!!

----------


## Kettall

A3oedoe billah, ma zebroe fain e gedmoe  :Mad:

----------


## Ilsendra

Hypotheekadviseur?

Hypotheken (rente, riba) zijn halal!

----------


## dallal

geachte heer/mevrouw,
ik zoubida khattala heb een mbo opleiding afgerond voor mode&commercie. U vraagt een hbo opleiding aangezien ik toch heel erg geintresseerd ben, in de opleiding. Reageer ik toch daar op, ik ben 23 jaar heb een hele goeie doorzettingsvermogen. Heb verschillende baantjes gehad. En hoop dat u wat voor mij kunt betekenen.


met vriendelijke groet, zoubida khattala

email: [email protected]

----------

